# Stay off my mountain!



## InvaderZim

So's I was sitting at my desk one day when the phone rang. It was a family member calling to tell me to "check my e-mail."

Last fall I went up to remove my trail cams and tree stand. But no sense in hiking up there without a gun and dog, so we went up looking for an errant grouse as well.

On the way up we came across somebody else's trail cam. I thought about doing something naughty, but didn't.

Well apparently a friend of a friend owned that trail cam, and wouldn't you know it I made an appearance. Looking fer a treestand in case you were wondering.

Bummer of it was I hiked all that way only to find my cam was stolen, no sign of it. Sons a bitches. Did git 3 grouse though.

As we walked by that cam I never even thought about stealing it. Mooning it or worse...but never stealing it. Kinda interesting anywho.


----------



## sawsman

Funny coincidence. Not funny on the theft though.. :evil: 

I was going to say I cant believe someone would steal it, but then I realized we are talking about people.  It's gotten to the point where you need to hide a second camera to catch the theif stealing the other one on film, that or a bear trap!


----------



## Packbasket

we, meaing all of us, used to leave canoes and boats at every pond then we'd get there some years and they were missing or ruined. that's when we knew 40 years ago that the woods were invaded with a new breed of people. its only gotten worse now.
but you folks should kinda know this by now, you are not little kids.
you leave personal belongings like a camera or a backpack or a hang on treestand in your truck bed while in shopping at sportsmans warehouse and come out and it is gone you would be surprised?? or say, that figures?
the mtn is no different, they got roads there you will end up with all kinds of people. It is a high use tourist area. If you went to Bryce Canyon and left a camera on a bench and walked away came back 2 weeks later would you expect it to be there? would you ride your bike into down town salt lake and lean it on a tree unlocked and go have a long lunch or shop for a few hours, go to the temple and take a tour and then come out and be amazed that it was gone?

you can't get angry when you do something like leave an item in a public place, sorry for your loss but I don't know that you have a right to be yelling about it, I'm pretty amazed more treestands, ground blinds and cameras are not taken everyday.

still, people leave their junk behind, and personally I hate when people store their personal crap on my mountain. last thing I want to do is look at someone else's crap littering my recreation space.


----------



## Briar Patch

Neat coincidence! :shock: 
Sorry to hear about your stuff getting swiped.  

On the bright side, at least ya got the 3 grouse! Yay! Did ya eat 'em? How'd you cook 'em?
You make a meal, or an appetizer? :lol:


----------



## hunter_orange13

i've never had one of my cams stolen. but i've had quite a few hunters on it. but one guy i wish he woulda stole it. instead of mooned it :roll: lol gross. 
thats to bad man. hopefully you're example will grow on people.


----------



## bird buster

hunter, 
your camera that got mooned was it up between millcreek and big cottonwood canyon, on the ridge that divides the two? If that was yours you might recognize me, 6'4" white guy, with a white @ss. I always get my picture taken, but I never steal them.


----------



## Vern21

Had one of my cameras stolen this week it sucks for sure feel violated abit but what do ya do. As for packbasket your comments are a little true, but come on my trail camera on a tree isn't that bad, plus everyone I hike into it I normally fill my pack up with peoples real litter so whats worse me leaving a camera on a tree and picking up peoples trash or me not leaving a camera on a tree and not picking up peoples trash


----------



## hunter_orange13

bird buster said:


> hunter,
> your camera that got mooned was it up between millcreek and big cottonwood canyon, on the ridge that divides the two? If that was yours you might recognize me, 6'4" white guy, with a white @ss. I always get my picture taken, but I never steal them.


Oh sorry, i guess i didn't see this. Nope that wasn't mine. Mine has the GPS coordinates of... Not gonna say, but it tis within a 2000 radius of that! :lol:


----------



## JuddCT

I'm curious. For the guys whose trail cams were stolen, were they locked in a lock box or chained to a tree? I'm just curious about how far these losers went to actually steal the camera.


----------



## Vern21

mine had a cable around it then locked with a padlock


----------



## Nueces

You need cameras watching cameras and check them frequently.


----------

